# Fearful Anatolian Shepherd Biting Goats



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

***Edit*** I got some really great advice from a facebook group and am going to start them on a 90 day training period. I was at a really low point with them when I wrote this, and seeing my goats limping out of the barn from the dogs really got me upset. I will keep you posted and let you know any progress that is made! 
*******************

I have 2 Anatolian Shepherds, 1 year old brothers. One is progressing in his training, he will come when called and does not run away. He is a bit cautious but I can catch him if I really need to. He will sleep on the porch and eat food from our hands. He will slobber on some of the babies but as soon as I discovered that, he is not allowed unsupervised with them. His brother is a different story. He is very fearful, almost always having his tail tucked. He constantly kills the chickens and turkeys that fly in his pen (I know, he is supposed to kill anything in his pen), and has started chasing and biting the bucks and wethers (those are the only ones he's allowed to be with). He is VERY food aggressive, and will snap and try to bite the goats if they get near him while eating. He also fights them over their own grain! It takes several people to try to corner him to put on a flea collar and it was a feat trying to get him to the vet to get fixed. Is there any hope for him? I have honestly considered putting him down, I am so fed up with his behavior. He will not let me get near him so trying to train him is not working. However, through a fence, he will lick my face and let me pet him.

So basically....extremely fearful, food aggressive Anatolian. Chases and bites goats. Is there any hope?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you meet the parents of these dogs?

How long have you had them? How much human interaction have they had?
There is some bad information in some areas about limiting interaction with LGDs. 

No, it doesn't sound like there is any hope for him to be a succsessful LGD as an LGD must have trust in their shepherd. 

It's possible some kind-hearted rescue may be willing to rehabilitate him as a pet.


----------



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Did you meet the parents of these dogs?
> 
> How long have you had them? How much human interaction have they had?
> There is some bad information in some areas about limiting interaction with LGDs.
> ...


They have been with me since they were 12 weeks. They are with the goats but close to our house, I feed them and spend time with them every day. My only idea was getting a dog kennel and get in there a few hours a day with him. He is not aggressive toward me at all. He freezes and slobbers when I have hold of him, if it's not through a fence. Through a fence he is loving and happy to be petted.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Man that is so tough. I'm really sorry you have this problem.

It sounds like the dog suffers from extreme fear issues. There are many websites, forums, and Facebook groups that deal with fearful dogs (and those that are fearful to the point of aggression.) But he won't ever make an LGD. I have to assume some part of this is a genetic issue.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are medications to try if your veterinarian is willing. And yes you would be able to make him more confident if you have time and are willing to work with him daily. First would be positive reinforcement for having a leash near him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Salty


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree and sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Man that is so tough. I'm really sorry you have this problem.
> 
> It sounds like the dog suffers from extreme fear issues. There are many websites, forums, and Facebook groups that deal with fearful dogs (and those that are fearful to the point of aggression.) But he won't ever make an LGD. I have to assume some part of this is a genetic issue.


I'd be ok with him if he could be a regular dog, even if he was a bad LGD. But I can't put up with the killing and biting. And it's impossible to catch him to even put on flea medication. He's 100 lbs of scaredy cat. I've never considered putting a dog down but he's just causing so much trouble. He is not vicious to me, and he is a great watchdog. I was just hoping someone had some experience with turning one around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to break the bad habits, once they get started.

You may try a shock collar and zap him if he even thinks about it.
Even if he gets a little to close to the goats. 
You will have to supervise him at all times. 
Remove him when her cannot be watched. 
It may or may not work.


----------



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> It is hard to break the bad habits, once they get started.
> 
> You may try a shock collar and zap him if he even thinks about it.
> Even if he gets a little to close to the goats.
> ...


That's the point I'm getting to, where we are building a pen just for him because he can't be trusted with any animals and basically I'm feeding a worthless dog that I can't get close to even for medical treatment. He's no use on the farm and has killing countless chickens and turkeys. I have read that they can be better when they are 2 years or older. I will pen him up and try to work with him the rest of the year. If there is no improvement I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> I too agree and sorry you are dealing with this.


Thanks. He has never been abused or treated badly at all. He has just lived his life with his goats on a quiet farm, and been fed well with lots of table scraps every day. He will jump up on the fence and let me pet him, and is happy to see me in the morning. I guess I am trying to decide if I should keep trying or put him down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, he sounds way to aggressive.

I personally would get rid of him, but that is your decision.


----------



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> I hear ya, he sounds way to aggressive.
> 
> I personally would get rid of him, but that is your decision.


Yeah he's not aggressive but he is just all fear. He runs like a rabbit if he escapes and is "playing" rough with the goats now. Hard to correct him when I can't touch him. I guess I am just arguing with myself. I know what I need to do but I don't want to! Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to weigh the losses and future losses against the possibility of rehabbing him. It really sounds like a genetic disposition that may never change. When we argue with ourselves its because we know what is best but it's hard..so we try to convince ourself we can fix it. Kennel life is sad and spirit crushing. I rather rehome or put him down then subject my dog to a life like that. I hate you having to go through this. ((Hugs))


----------



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

happybleats said:


> You need to weigh the losses and future losses against the possibility of rehabbing him. It really sounds like a genetic disposition that may never change. When we argue with ourselves its because we know what is best but it's hard..so we try to convince ourself we can fix it. Kennel life is sad and spirit crushing. I rather rehome or put him down then subject my dog to a life like that. I hate you having to go through this. ((Hugs))


Thank you. Yes I just lost a border collie so to have to voluntarily euthanize a dog does not sound fun. I was going to kennel him a few hours to work with him, and still let him out for most of the day in the field. But it's been a year and he has only gotten more fearful. I feel like it's my fault.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its not your fault. Sounds like hes wired wrong and nothing you can do or have done can change bad wiring. Perhaps a trainer can give you better insight so your decision is based on sound advice rather that emotions. This is not an easy decision either way. But something needs to be done for your farm animal sake, yours and his.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was he a joyful puppy that would come running to you when he was younger?

It's possible the breeder did not provide the human interaction needed before you got him?

Again, I'm sorry. Just trying to provide food for thought really. Having a behaviorist visit him would a great idea to give you a professional opinion. Just make sure it's an experienced behaviorist that knows dog fear and not like a agility dog trainer or somethign.


----------



## Goats & Yoga (May 7, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Was he a joyful puppy that would come running to you when he was younger?
> 
> It's possible the breeder did not provide the human interaction needed before you got him?
> 
> Again, I'm sorry. Just trying to provide food for thought really. Having a behaviorist visit him would a great idea to give you a professional opinion. Just make sure it's an experienced behaviorist that knows dog fear and not like a agility dog trainer or somethign.


He was always scared even as a pup, but it has gotten worse. Yes, he was born in a field with goats and I met the mom, dad, and grandparents of the pup. You are right, he probably is just wired that way. There is just no reason for him to be so scared.


----------



## Abby Wootan (May 7, 2020)

I have an Anatolian as an LGD and he is stuck with our buck and has yet to kill him. He is very good at his job and has never once bitten That stinky nasty buck. He has never needed training because he has been around goats all his life. He also gets tons of love.


----------

